# Need help with 51killer tcl. problem, can't find Tivo on network?



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, here is my issue. I just had one of my Hughes HDVR2's go down. No longer powering up. It was hacked with with the superpatch and I was able to access through TivoWeb on my network. So, having had this happen before, I decided to just drop the drive into an extra HDVR2 I have lying around just for this situation. So, I installed the drive into the extra HDVR2 and booted up. Just like the time I did this before, I receive the error 51 message after the Tivo boots up. FYI, I have done this once before with no problems. My problem is when I go to try and telnet in to run the 51killer tcl. I can't find my Tivo on the network???? It looks like it is communicating as I have green lights on my ethernet to USB adapter (which is the same one I have been using and I know it works), but I can not find it on the network. The last time I did this I don't recall this as an issue. I am assuming it is not a bad drive because it boots to the error 51 screen. I have rebooted the Tivo many times, but still have the same issue. I would prefer to be able to save the recordings if possible. If anyone has any suggestions or solutions, I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Are you sure you have the right IP address?


----------



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

That's my problem, I can't find the IP address. It is not showing up on my network. Usually I use Tivo Desktop and I can find the IP address in the server properties. But it is showing unknown. I have tried some other network apps to find it, but it is not showing up.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm assuming that you are using a router to assign IP addresses, go into the router and check the DHCP client list.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Or download something like AngryIP that will scan your network and reportwhat IPs it finds. It may not directly tell you an IP belongs to the Tivo but you should be able to narrow it down.

Depending on his router it may not show the Tivo in the list, mine does not.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Even if you're able to get connected and run 51killer, shows recorded before your tivo was hacked will be unplayable. Another thing you can try is putting the drive back in the old tivo, and swapping the power supply with the working tivo. Super easy. Another option is to pull the drive and run the Zipper on it.


----------



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, quick update. rbautch, I took your advice and just replaced the power supply, which as you stated was very easy. So the Tivo is back up and running, but I still can't get it back onto the network. Before the power issue, I could MRV and all HMO functions worked great. I actually use this Tivo as a movie repositiory, so I always moved movies to and from it. It is not showing on any of my 4 other Tivos. Could my USB drivers become corrupted somehow??? I have rebooted many times and the Tivo never shows up. Any ideas???? BTW, thanks for all of the help and ideas, I checked with AngryIp and the Tivo does not seem to be showing on the network.


----------

